# Endometrial Scratch in or around Belfast?



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi

Did anyone have an endometrial scratch before their IVF cycle?  

Where did you have it done and if you don't mind me asking how much does it cost?

I am going to Cyprus for IVF treatment so would need to have the endo scratch done here before I go.

Thanks x


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have always found GCRM fab when I have been cycling in Greece


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Amber gcrm charge £180 I think for scratch for non patients and they are fab. I'm having my scratch on Thursday. Good luck x


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

great thanks, I will look them up. This is the first time I have considered a scratch, bit nervous about it but have read so many positive research articles about it I feel I have to give it a try. Good luck to you both gilly and patbaz


----------

